# VB 6.0 tabstrips: selecting a tab in design



## gboyd (Aug 3, 2001)

Hello,

I have VB 6.0 with sp5 installed. I have a tabstrip set into a form and have added 3 additional tabs to it, making the total 4. I wish to place controls on the 2nd tab now and can't seem to do it. When I searched in MSDN Library with 'tabstrip' it instructed me to select the tabstrip control then to hold down the shift key as I select the 2nd tab. When I do this it selects the form I'm designing, not the 2nd tab or even the tabstrip. 

In order to add this object I did go into the Project menu and choose Components. In that window I chose
Microsoft Windows Common Controls 6.0 (SP4),
Microsoft Windows Common Controls-2 (SP4), and
Microsoft Windows Common Controls-3 (SP5).

I've looked in MSDN and Steven Holzner's Visual Basic 6 Black Book to no avail.


----------



## Etienno (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't know if you had your answer since then, but here is what i suggest : 

use SStab instead of TabStrip, that comes with this component : Microsoft Tabbed Dialog Control 6.0 (SP5). The .OCX is TABCTL32.ocx.

Since SStab IS a container, which TabStrip IS NOT, you can change tab while in design mode just by clicking the tab. All controls that you add will be attached to the active tab.

Have a nice day,

Etienne Ouellet,
Montréal


----------

